# [solved] TFT + Framebuffer

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

es ist zwar nur ein kleines Problem, da ich ja Hauptsächlich unter X mit meinem Desktop PC arbeite,

aber ab und zu zieht man dann doch schonmal die Konsole ohne X herbei und dann stört mich dort so

eine Kleinigkeit.

Und zwar habe ich ein TFT Bildschirm angeschlossen und benutze den vesafb-tng treiber mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 bei 60 Hz.

Immer wenn die Konsole ein bissel läuft, oder ich von X zur Konsole hinwechsel, werde ich vom Monitor auf eine ungeeignente Auflösung

hingewiesen, ich solle doch die Auflösung "1280x1024   60 Hz"  benutzen... Komisch ist nur, das ich diese Auflösung bereits verwende, s.o.

Nach einiger Zeit schaltet der Monitor dann ab!?

Hier mal der Auszug aus meiner grub.conf:

```
... video=vesafb:1280x1024-16@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1
```

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

Schönen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## smg

Selbes Problem hier.

Btw.: Dazu gab es schon einen Thread im Forum (Ohne Lösung IIRC)

bye.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

habt ihr beide ne nVidia Karte?

Habt ihr auch beide den TV Ausgang aktiv?

Ich kann maximal 800x600 fahren, wenn ich das Kabel für den TV Ausgang im TV eingesteckt habe.

----------

## deejay

ja, ist ne Nvidia Karte .... Habe nix am SVideo/Composite hängen, gerade wegen der minimalen Auflösung .... Das brauche ich auch nicht ...

Mein Problem ist halt, das der Monitor abschaltet, weil er angeblich ne falsche Auflösung hat, er aber die Auflösung vorschlägt, die ich aktiv habe ...

komisch das Ganze ....

----------

## deejay

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wie man das oben genannte Problem lösen kann??

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Hier mal der Auszug aus meiner grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> ... video=vesafb:1280x1024-16@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1
> ```
> ...

 

Bei mir habe ich es so in der grub.conf stehen:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Hab auf der Konsole so auch keine Probleme.

Hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man mtrr,ywrap nicht braucht!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## deejay

ok, danke, ich versuche das nachher mal so .....

vielleicht liegts ja an dem mtrr und ywrap ....

----------

## Rikyu

Habe das gleiche Problem mit ner ATI Karte. 

Der TFT läuft mit 75 Hz obwohl 60Hz eingestellt sind, hab nur das Glück das das noch in der Spezifikation des TFTs liegt.

mtrr und ywrap weglassen hat bisher auch nichts gebracht.

----------

## deejay

Ich werds nachher einfach mal testen. Aber wenn du sagst, dein TFT läuft auf 75 Hz, dann sieht es doch fast so aus,

als ob er die Zeile in der grub.conf ignoriert, bis auf das er die Auflösung nimmt.... Komisch das ganze .....

----------

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

wollte den Thread nochmal aus dem verborgenen holen.

Leider konnte ich das Problem immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Der TFT schaltet nach einer gewissen Zeit im Konsolenmodus einfach ab.

Er schlägt mir immer einen empfohlenen MOdus von 1280x1024 vor, welchen

ich ja bereits verwende. Das passiert immer, wenn ich zwischen den Konsolen

wechsel, und wenn ich von X zur Konsole wechsel. Wenn ich dann am TFT auf

Autoeinstellung drücke, dann justiert er sich zwar neu, die Meldung verschiwndet

auch, aber der TFT schaltet dann trotdem irgendwann ab. IRgendwie kann das

ja nicht Sinn und Zweck sein?

Weiß vielleicht jemand, was ich machen könnte, arbeite doch machmal nur

unter der Konsole und dann ist es immer ziemlich nervig, den Monitor auszuschalten

und wieder einzuschaltet, um dann weitere 2-3 Minuten ein Bild zu haben ....

Wäre also über jede Hilfe dankbar...

Schöne Grüße

deejay

----------

## deejay

Keiner ein ähnliches Problem???

Kann ich mir vielleicht irgendwie unter der Konsole anzeigen lassen, 

welche Auflösung usw. der Framebuffer nutzt?

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Keiner ein ähnliches Problem???

 Nee, nur dass mir mein Monitor immer 75Hz anzeigt, ausser wenn ich das in KDE auf 60Hz umstelle, dann zeicht der auch 60Hz an. *deejay wrote:*   

> Kann ich mir vielleicht irgendwie unter der Konsole anzeigen lassen, 
> 
> welche Auflösung usw. der Framebuffer nutzt?

 

```
* sys-apps/fbset

     Available versions:  2.1

     Installed:           2.1

     Homepage:            http://members.chello.be/cr26864/Linux/fbdev/

     Description:         A utility to set the framebuffer videomode
```

fbset -s -v

Linux Frame Buffer Device Configuration Version 2.1 (23/06/1999)

(C) Copyright 1995-1999 by Geert Uytterhoeven

Opening frame buffer device `/dev/fb0'

Using current video mode from `/dev/fb0'

mode "1280x1024-60"

    # D: 108.003 MHz, H: 63.983 kHz, V: 60.021 Hz

    geometry 1280 1024 1280 1024 32

    timings 9259 248 48 38 1 112 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24

endmodeCiao,

aleX!

----------

## deejay

Jo danke, werd ich nachher mal antesten. 

Kann ja sein, dass der Kernelparameter nicht richtig funktioniert, und der Framebuffer was

völlig anderes verwendet und sich das dann irgendwie schneidet. Es ist auf jedenfall immer

etwas nervig, wenn der TFT irgendwann einfach abschaltet ...

----------

## deejay

Ich habe gerade mal meine Auflösung mit fbset abgefragt.

Die Ausgabe sagt, dass meine Auflösung 1280x1024-85 ist, obwohl ich in

den Kernelparametern der grub.conf 1280x1024-24@60 eingegeben habe.

Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte, und wie ich das ändern kann?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Genone

Ich würd einfach mal den normalen vesafb Treiber ausprobieren, dem -tng Treiber trau ich nicht so wirklich.

----------

## deejay

Hatte so eigentlich noch nie Probleme damit. Aber ich werds nachher mal ausprobieren.

Kann sein, dass es an dem vesafb-tng liegt. Mit dem nvidiafb hatte es nämlich funktioniert,

nur kommt der sich irgendwie mit dem nvidia-kernel in die quere. 

Ich werd den vesafb nachher mal testen ...

Besten Dank

deejay

----------

## deejay

Ich würde gerne bei dem vesafb-tng bleiben. Da muss es doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben,

das der den TFT nicht mit 85 Hz ansteuert ... Zumahl es ja bereits fest in den Kernel einkompiliert ist

--> 1280x1024@75 und ebenfalls nochmal in der grub.conf steht --> 1280x1024-32@75.

Aber fbset gibt trotzdem aus, dass der Framebuffer mit 85 Hz läuft. Da das außerhalb der Spezifikationen

für den TFT liegt, schaltet er nach einer gewissen Zeit ab. 

Das muss doch irgendwie zu machen sein?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

Wie erstelle ich denn für Bootsplash ein initrd File?

Wie es mit dem splashutil funktioniert weiss ich ja, aber mit bootsplash muss

ich leider passen. Das HowTo beschreibt es auch nur für vesafg-tng.

Und wie sollte die grub.conf Zeile dann aussehen?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

Naja, bootsplash hin oder her.

Habe jetzt ne Lösung gefunden.

Mein TFT schafft zwar eine höhere Auflösung, aber scheinbar kann der Framebuffer damit nicht wirklich umgehen, oder umgekehrt. Hab nun ein neues initrd file für eine Auflösung von 1024x768 erstellt. Im Kernel habe ich ebenfalls die Auflösung runtergedreht auf 1024x768@60 und in der grub.conf auch auf 1024x768-24@60.

Damit kommt der Monitor klar, obwohl er mit dem anderen Werten eigentlich hätte auch klarkommen müssen. Nur komischerweise wurde er trotz voriger auch korrekter Daten mit völlig anderen Werten betrieben, als ich eigentlich eingestellt habe. Naja. Jetzt funktioniert es, für alle die das Problem auch haben, schraubt die Auflösung etwas runter, dann klappts auch mit dem Framebuffer  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

